# Hello from Ohio!



## Shnivles (Oct 4, 2017)

Good morning, my name is Katie and I own 6 lovely female furballs and 8 lovely male furballs. I have had mice since I was 9. Then I had rats. Years later I have mice again. And created a variety of cool colors and patterns!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Katie!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! What varities do you have?


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you near or east of Columbus by chance? I'm from Western Pennsylvania.


----------



## MidnightMousery (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello, im from ohio as well . Im between dayton and cinci. Nice to see others from ohio


----------

